# The Peredhil:  What choice would you make?



## King Aragorn (Jun 10, 2004)

If you were one of the Peredhil (half-elven), would you stay in Middle Earth, or would you leave, never to return? I'm not sure if I would stay or go, but I guess that it would depend on how I'm feeling at the time...if I would want to stay, or if I would want to leave forever.

I forgot to add another option to the poll. If you are undecided on whether or not you would leave, please say so.


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 11, 2004)

A very tricky question this.

The problem is that Elves and Men look at the world and time in different ways. Men think of days, months and years while the Elves think more in centuries and ages.

I have not yet made up my mind but I have added the third option for you


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you very much for adding the third option. I really appreciate it!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 11, 2004)

It's really hard to decide wether or not I'd want to leave Middle-earth, when now, I am just longing to go there! So I don't know what I would choose in the end.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd definately leave Middle-Earth, and go to the undying lands.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 14, 2004)

Why would you leave ME greypilgrim? I'm just wondering...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 16, 2004)

Too boring. Wouldn't you be bored too, after living there forever? There's only so much you can do/see/experience.

Undying lands sounds like "home" to me...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 17, 2004)

Also, I don't know much about them (the Undying lands), but I've "been around"
ME...so I guess that might be another reason.

Also, isn't that the place where there is no sickness, no death? Like Heaven or whatever? That's where I wanna go!


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 18, 2004)

I suppose that there are only a limited number of things you can do in a lifetime (or eternity) in one land. Good point.


----------



## Legolam (Jun 21, 2004)

I think I will answer this question in true Periaurian (  ) fashion. I would rather stay in ME and see out my days. In my opinion, it is better to live life to the full and die young (ish!) than be immortal and have to live out your days in eternal boredom. Can you imagine how quickly you could tire of paradise? The reason that life is so vibrant is the fact that it can be cut short, and every person in this world must make the most of their short time on it. And it's the bad things in this world that make the good things worth fighting for. I can't imagine anything worse than immortality.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 23, 2004)

that's a good point Legolam. I'm still undecided on whether or not I'd stay, but I have some options.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 24, 2004)

It would indeed be a painfully difficult decision to make, because whatever you choose you end up leaving some dear friends or family behind, who have chosen otherwise. But I would probably leave the sorrows of the world behind me and pass out of history forever.



33Peregrin said:


> It's really hard to decide wether or not I'd want to leave Middle-earth, when now, I am just longing to go there!


But the Undying Lands are, or were, also part of Arda, and they are part of the same 'imaginary' world that we all love so much!



greypilgrim said:


> Too boring. Wouldn't you be bored too, after living there forever? There's only so much you can do/see/experience.


But wouldn't you be bored with the notion of living in Aman ever after?? After all, Middle-Earth offers much more diversity I think, and it is many many times larger, which means many more opportunities for adventuring!


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 24, 2004)

Gorthaur said:


> But wouldn't you be bored with the notion of living in Aman ever after?? After all, Middle-Earth offers much more diversity I think, and it is many many times larger, which means many more opportunities for adventuring!


Eh, maybe  But then again, I'm a Maia


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 25, 2004)

Everybody has there own opinions about what they would do, but it's fun to hear them.


----------



## spirit (Sep 16, 2004)

"Stay in middle Earth"


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 16, 2004)

King Aragorn said:


> If you were one of the Peredhil (half-elven), would you stay in Middle Earth, or would you leave, never to return? I'm not sure if I would stay or go, but I guess that it would depend on how I'm feeling at the time...if I would want to stay, or if I would want to leave forever.
> 
> I forgot to add another option to the poll. If you are undecided on whether or not you would leave, please say so.



This term is new to me; where is it mentioned?

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 16, 2004)

Legolam said:


> I think I will answer this question in true Periaurian (  ) fashion. I would rather stay in ME and see out my days. In my opinion, it is better to live life to the full and die young (ish!) than be immortal and have to live out your days in eternal boredom. Can you imagine how quickly you could tire of paradise?...



Boredom is a condition one brings on oneself. It is not up to the world to entertain me, it is my responsibility to ever seek new and interesting things to do with my life. Once you find your passion (art, science, shoemaking, whatever), then there is never boredom. And of course there can be no more fascinating and fulfilling thing to do than to help others or to give joy to them.

Barley


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 16, 2004)

Barliman, the term Peredhil is mentioned in appendix A. It's at the end of page 1010 in my copy of LOTR. You can also look it up in the index for Persons, Beasts, and Monsters


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 16, 2004)

King Aragorn said:


> Barliman, the term Peredhil is mentioned in appendix A. It's at the end of page 1010 in my copy of LOTR. You can also look it up in the index for Persons, Beasts, and Monsters



Ah, thank you good sir, I found it! ("The sons of Eärendil were Elros and Elrond, the Peredhil or Half-elven.") As for where I would go were I a half-elf, I suspect I'd _eventually_ go over Sea when there was nothing more for me in Middle-earth.

Barley


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Can you put an option: Stay in Middle-earth and when you are bored sail into the West?


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Ah, thank you good sir, I found it!
> Barley



I'm not a "sir" Barley.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 18, 2004)

King Aragorn said:


> I'm not a "sir" Barley.



Well you're not a "madame!" Oh yes, a KING!

Barley


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 19, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Well you're not a "madame!" Oh yes, a KING!
> 
> Barley



Very funny.  Basically, I'm not a guy, but nevermind...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 19, 2004)

King Aragorn said:


> Very funny.  Basically, I'm not a guy, but nevermind...



You're not a guy???!! With an avatar of Aragorn? (Do I really want to pursue this...nah, better not...)

Barley


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 26, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> You're not a guy???!! With an avatar of Aragorn? (Do I really want to pursue this...nah, better not...)
> 
> Barley



LOL. My avatar is Aragorn because he's my favorite character. I put that I wasn't a guy in my deep thoughts also...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 26, 2004)

King Aragorn said:


> LOL. My avatar is Aragorn because he's my favorite character. I put that I wasn't a guy in my deep thoughts also...



Ah ha! Okay! Glad we got that straightened out! (I used to think Eledhwin was a guy...this probably is pointing to some deep grave psychological flaw in my psyche...)

Barley


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 29, 2004)

LOL!!! It's not you Barley. Everyone kept thinking that I was a guy, so I put it in my deep thoughts also...


----------



## spirit (Oct 4, 2004)

On the point of avatars, my avatar does not contain a person's head  so that does not mean I'm a person!  
Avatars are just - simply put - RANDOM


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 25, 2005)

If I was one of the Peredhil, I would leave M-E; at that time, I must have done enough already, time to enjoy a juice with my lady in Valinor, with no creeping Sauron or whoever at my door.


----------



## King Aragorn (May 26, 2005)

Thorondor_, how long would you stay in ME before you left for the Undying Lands?


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Well, as a Peredhil, I would leave after the war of wrath; one of the greatest victories has been achieved, I have fulfilled my destiny (well, at least on big chunk of it), time to rest on my laurels


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 26, 2005)

If I'm assuming that I would die eventually, I'd totally want to stay in Middle-Earth. If I was gonna live FOREVER, though...I dunno. That's a toughie.


----------

